# Info jeep gc mounting plow



## grandchero97 (Oct 27, 2009)

nice site

newbie

Got to start somewhere

I just bought a snow bear ($550)plow for my Grand Cherokee97 and would like help to mount it.

if u have pictures so to where it mounts ECT...

any info is appreciated

THANKS


----------



## grandchero97 (Oct 27, 2009)

OK 


Just received mounts from snowbear.

coolprsport


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

EDIT: I didn't read your second post.  Post pics of install, I am interested how it mounts on the front end.

I think Snowbear is the only company that made a plow for the 1997 (ZJ).

Check post 5 here:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68842

I think post 6 has the Grand confused with the regular Cherokee.

This guy must have custom installed the Meyer:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72451


----------

